# 400 pound catch



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Posted this in the hunting section and they all got sad! I figured the guy that pulled these in was one lucky fisherman lol. Teenager in a kayak found these two locked up and drowned down from my dock Saturday morning


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Wow, sad ending for two nice deer.


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

I missed the fact that they were found near your house. That's tough. Those were two great deer.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Rickpcfl said:


> I missed the fact that they were found near your house. That's tough. Those were two great deer.



100 yards - but I've never seen either. Hoping they live on the other side of the creek. Those two actually make the 5th 7 point or better that I know of found dead in the water in the last two years. Only one had been shot


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Must be something in the water. 

Those are two beautiful bucks.


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

Dang, can i come hunt off your dock?


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Shame! Nice bucks.


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

They should have waited until next year, they would have really been big then.


----------



## HammerHead1631 (Oct 12, 2015)

So would they be any good, would the water keep them cool enough to salvage the meat?


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

HammerHead1631 said:


> So would they be any good, would the water keep them cool enough to salvage the meat?



Water was 54. My guess is they had been dead over 3 days. I guess it depends on how hungry you are.


----------



## HammerHead1631 (Oct 12, 2015)

Ah, at least you could do something with the racks. Ha ha.


----------

